# Grooming Stone



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

So in my never-ending quest to find THE PERFECT tool for managing excessive shedding, I've tried a lot of things. The Furminator is an obvious choice, and I like it - it works well, my dog seems to enjoy it, and I like pushing out the caterpillar of hair left in there (I'm a weirdo). But I don't like to use it more than once a week or so - it just feels a little more harsh on the skin.

But recently I've been using a grooming stone and I LOVE IT. It's only $5 at Tractor Supply and it's found in the equestrian section. Now I've always used horse tools on my dogs until the Furminator (curry comb, dandy brush). And this is really just a glorified pumice stone. But... y'all. It works. And it's cheap. My dog loves it. It's crazy how much hair this thing removes. And I can use it every day. When the edges get rounded, I just scrape it a couple of times on one of my paving stones in the driveway.

It will leave a bit of residue, but since I always follow up a de-shedding with a dandy brush anyway, it didn't make a difference to me. I highly suggest anyone with crazy shedding shorter-haired dogs try this.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/farnam-slick-n-easy-horse-grooming-block


----------



## Lucillle (Dec 31, 2008)

Honestly it doesn't look very effective but I'm glad it works for you. There is a horse grooming tool called a shedding blade which it effective in grooming.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

The shedding blade is the only tool I've ever thrown away, hated that thing. It was too large for the dog, I couldn't get to some spots like the loin where there is a lot of hair that needs to come out.

Love the grooming stone, it is a big help getting fuzz out of spay coats. I did nearly go to the skin on a hock once and overused it does cut coat some but it is very well tolerated by the dogs.

A lending library of grooming tools would be useful. Different things work for different coats and groomers!

My theory is just go ahead and buy one of everything as you end up with them all in the end!


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

Interesting! I'm on the perpetually-losing side of the battle against my dog's shedding ways. I'm gonna give this a go next time I find myself in a tractor supply. Thanks for the review/recommendation!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

They used to be pretty common, along with something called a hound glove, and were used to help pull out shed undercoat on short and/or wire haired dogs.


----------

